# Brauche neuen Lesestoff!



## repe (6. November 2014)

...und zwar aus dem Fantasybereich. Ich mochte R. A. Salvatore's Drizzt-Bücher sehr gerne, da hab ich auch fast alle. Vor allem die Eiswindtaltrilogie war super!
Kennt jemand Ähnliches? Mit George R. R. Martins Bücher kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden  Also diese Bücherserie eher nicht. Auch nicht Harry Potter bitte 
Die unendliche Geschichte hab ich auch schon einige Male gelesen...genauso wie Herr der Ringe + Der Hobbit. Letzteres sogar an einem Nachmittag...
Ich weiß, Fantasybücher werden selten im literarischen Quartett diskutiert...aber es darf ruhig einen kleinen Funken Niveau haben...
Gruß und Dank!


----------



## jamie (6. November 2014)

Wie sieht's mit Walter Moers aus? Seine Zamonien-Romane sind einfach der Hammer! Insbesondere "Die Stadt Der Träumenden Bücher" hat's mir angetan. Aber die Bücher hübsch der Reihe nach lesen. Also erst "Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär", dann "Rumo und die Wunder im Dunkel" und dann "die Stadt der träumenden Bücher". Den Schrecksenmeister und Ensel und Kretel kann man zwischendrin lesen.
"Das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher", also den Nachfolger der Stadt der träumenden Bücher, sollte man erst lesen, wenn man alles andere gelesen hat und Feuer und Flamme für die Romane ist. Es ist nämlich ein bewusster Fauxpas, aber ich will nicht spoilern. Jedenfalls freue ich mich gigantisch auf "das Schloss der träumenden Bücher". 

Die Bücher sprühen nur so vor Kreativität und verrückten Ideen und sind ungeheuer immersiv! Wirklich süchtigmachend.


----------



## repe (6. November 2014)

..bis auf das Labyrinth alles gelesen 
Sind echt tolle Schinken, vor allem Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher...herrlich.


----------



## coroc (7. November 2014)

Vielleicht käme Terry Goodkinds Reihe um das Schwert der Wahrheit für dich in Frage 

Ich habe mittlerweile die gesamte Reihe durchgelesen und finde sie als eine der besten Fantasy reihen die es gibt.


----------



## cerbero (7. November 2014)

Ausm Stehgreif weil eines neben mir aufm Schreibtisch liegt

Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Laudian (7. November 2014)

Meine absolute Lieblingsbuchreihe: Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen

Wenn es auch in Richtung Dark Fantasy gehen darf: Black Jewels Series von Anne Bishop

Zwar eher für Kinder geschrieben aber trotzdem extrem gut: Artemis Fowl von Eoin Colfer

Schöne Geschichten hat sonst auch immer Tad Williams, leider kombiniert mit einem nicht so guten Schreibstil. Tad Williams Geschichten könnte man immer auch auf deutlich weniger Seiten unterbringen als er benötigt... Trotzdem lässt insbesondere seine Otherland Reihe der eigenen Fantasie sehr viel Freiraum.


Die Elfen sollte man auf jeden Fall gelesen haben als Deutscher, das Buch ist wirklich erstklassig und spielt meiner Meinung nach in einer Liga mit dem Herrn der Ringe.


----------



## repe (8. November 2014)

Schwert der Wahrheit und Die Elfen hören sich schon mal gut an!
Ich kann mit dem Begriff "High Fantasy" was anfangen....was ist Dark Fantasy?  Richtung Horror?
Joe Abercrombie muss ich mal googlen 

Danke!


----------



## Laudian (8. November 2014)

Ja, Dark Fantasy geht in Richtung Horror.

Anne Bishop's Bücher sind jetzt allerdings nicht direkt Horror, bei dem man sich gruselt, aber ihre Bücher sind sehr düster und brutal geschrieben.

Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia:



> *Dark Fantasy*: Tendenziell dem Horror zugetane Richtung, in der sich Düsteres und Unheimliches mit der traumartigen Welt der Fantasy vermischt. Häufig spielen Leidenschaft und Erotik eine große Rolle. Bekannte Werke: Der Dunkle Turm von Stephen King, Thomas Covenant der Zweifler von Stephen R. Donaldson, Die Saga von Kane von Karl Edward Wagner, Die schwarzen Juwelen von Anne Bishop, der Hexer-Zyklus von Andrzej Sapkowski.



Meist ist es ja bei Fantasy so, dass am Anfang alle in einer schönen Welt leben und dann irgendetwas Böses kommt, dass diese Welt zerstören will. Die Helden der Geschichte müssen dies dann verhindern.

Anne Bishops Bücher sind da genau andersherum: Zu Beginn leben die Charaktere in einer Welt, in der Sklaverei, Folter, Vergewaltigung und Mord an der Tagesordnung stehen. Die Protagonisten versuchen dann, dem ganzen irgendwie zu entfliehen.

Wenn du High-Fantasy magst solltest du aber auf jeden Fall mal Die Elfen lesen, die Reihe gehört wirklich zum besten was die deutsche Literatur in der Richtung hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## DarthDeeger (8. November 2014)

Ich kann persönlich die Ulldart Reihe/Zwerge Reihe von Markus Heitz empfehlen. Ich mochte beide Reihen sehr, in meinen Augen ähnlich gut wie Die Elfen


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. November 2014)

Da du schreibst, du kannst mit George R. R. Martin nichts anfangen, gibts von mir gleich mal eine Empfehlung. Ich kann nähmlich mit Herrn Martin auch nichts anfangen.

Der Name des Windes ist der erste Teil einer Trilogie von Patrick Rothfuss (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Rothfuss). Die Geschichte handelt von Kvothe welcher in der Gegenwart als großer Zauber bekannt ist. Die Art wie die Geschichte erzählt wird ist wunderbar und ich konnte beim Lesen nicht mehr aufhören. Zitat aus Wikipedia zum Anfang des Buches:

"Der Gastwirt Kote rettet einen Schreiber, der "Chronist" genannt wird, vor einem Angriff spinnenähnlicher Dämonen, genannt Skraels. Der Chronist findet heraus, dass es sich bei Kote in Wahrheit um den sagenumwobenen Helden Kvothe handelt, einen berühmten Musiker, Magier und Schwertkämpfer. Nach einigem Zögern gestattet Kvothe dem Chronisten, seine Lebensgeschichte aufzuschreiben. 
Kvothe beginnt die Erzählung mit seiner Kindheit als Edema Ruh, eine ethnische Gruppe fahrender Schauspieler und Musiker. Er ist extrem intelligent, gebildet und ein besonders begabter Lautenspieler und Sänger."

Letzteres ist nur die Ausgangslage, es geht hier Gewiss nicht um nur um Musik oder Zirkus sondern um ein erbarmungsloses und aufregendes Leben in einer mittelalterlichen Welt in der Magier zwar vorhanden, aber für die normale Bevölkerung doch etwas seltenes und befremdliches sind.


----------



## repe (8. November 2014)

Hui, da gibts ja einige Ideen!



> Da du schreibst, du kannst mit George R. R. Martin nichts anfangen, gibts von mir gleich mal eine Empfehlung. Ich kann nähmlich mit Herrn Martin auch nichts anfangen.



Naja...ich habs ja probiert und mir das erste Buch reingepfiffen, aber ich musste mich da durchquälen. Eventuell weil ich die Story von der Serie her schon kannte. Es ist meist keine gute Idee, die Serie/Film vor den Büchern zu gucken 

"Die Zwerge" könnt ich mir sogar direkt von einem Kumpel ausleihen...aber ich denk, ich werd mir mal "Die Elfen" schnappen, des hört sich ja mal fein an! 

Fantasy mit Horroranleihen hört sich aber auch mal interessant an!

@Laudian: Netten Avatar hast du da


----------



## Memphys (9. November 2014)

Ich schließe mich hier mal den Elfen an, die Bücher sind echt super. Eine der ganz wenigen Buchreihen wo ich beim Ende wirklich Tränen in den Augen hatte.

Ausserdem würd ich dann mal noch nen zweiten deutschen Autor ins Spiel bringen: Richard Schwartz mit der Askir-Reihe. Besonders interessant auch, weil das ganze ähnlich den Forgotten Realms von Salvatore auf DnD basiert, von daher wirst du kaum Schwierigkeiten haben dich in der Welt zurecht zu finden.

Extrem gut schreibt auch Brent Weeks, das dürfte auch in die Kategorie Dark Fantasy fallen. Die Schatten-Triologie ist echt super, handelt von einem Jungen der in den Gossen einer Stadt voller Korruption und Elend aufwächst und wie er dem Ganzen zu entkommen versucht, dabei aber eigentlich nur noch tiefer in die Schatten der Gesellschaft hineingezogen wird.


----------

